# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  Tư vấn chỗ mua thép làm khuôn dập nguội

## cuongkran

Dear all,

Bên mình đang cần tìm chỗ mua thép làm khuôn dập nguội khổ lớn. Bác nào biết chỗ ở hà nội chỉ dùm được không?
kích thước phôi đang cần:
1. dài x rộng x cao = 2500 x 150 x 80
2. dài x rộng x cao = 3000 x 400 x 50
nếu các bác đã từng mua, có thể inbox giá tham khảo được không?

Thanks/kran.

----------


## huyquynhbk

SKD11 trung quốc tầm 50k/kg , của nhật hoặc hàn thì 120-180k/kg. bác làm chày cối chấn hay gì mà dài thế? nhiệt luyện dễ cong vênh lắm

----------


## cuongkran

> SKD11 trung quốc tầm 50k/kg , của nhật hoặc hàn thì 120-180k/kg. bác làm chày cối chấn hay gì mà dài thế? nhiệt luyện dễ cong vênh lắm


Thanks bác đã chia sẻ. Thực tình tôi cũng ko có nhiều kinh nghiệm trong mảng vật liệu. Có thắc mắc nhỏ làm sao phân biệt skd tầu & japan
Mong được các cao nhân chỉ giáo thêm.

Thanks.
Kran

----------


## tienchauduong

bác cho em sdt hoặc email để liên hệ ạ, bên em chuyên cấp về thép làm khuôn, sdt 0936 974 582, email : tnttien0209@gmail.com

----------

